# ECU Reflash, and fog lights???



## KrysWitDaSE-R (Feb 16, 2007)

ECU REFLASH 

i want 2 get my ecu reflash... but i wanna find out a little more...
how much?
what are the gains?
who does it?
how long will it take?
and is it worth it?

FOG LIGHTS

i wanna change my factory fog lights and get aftermarket yelow ones...but the guy at the shop i went 2 said they were nissan bulbs and that they dont make aftermarket ones!...is this true?...if not what kind of lights are they and how can i swap them out??

thanks guys!


----------

